# Sundanzer/sunfrost question



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Roughfly how long would it take to make an investment in one of these pay off in NW AR if I used grid power? Compared to using a typical more recent freezer of the same capacity less than 10 years old, I mean right now I am being eaten alive by the cost of running an ancient freezer and refrigerator but perhaps it would not make since to spend so much for the danzer if I could just buy a 6 year old appliance for $100 at auction? I mean it would take atleast 20 years to make up the $900 difference from the cost savings between a danzer and the newer auction freezer wouldnt it?


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Seems like the sun danzers are a lot cheaper than the sun frost but still good I am leaning more toarwds a sun danzer I wonder where the cheapest place is? the price seems pretty variable this is the best so far https://www.affordable-solar.com/sundanzer.energy.efficient.appliances.htm
I want the 8 cft freezer is the one offered above both DC and AC in one unit?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

24 or 12 vdc


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks is this the cheapest place at $945?
http://www.nationalsolarsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=793&MMP=1

Is there a place any where that sells used ones? I am not used to buying new LOL


----------



## critter (Feb 18, 2006)

Jnap, I haven't bought from these folks but have heard good things from others about them. Don't know about shipping costs, though. They are close enough for me to drive there.

http://www.survivalunlimited.com/sundanzer.htm


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Clickable link.....one above isnt working for me.
www.survivalunlimited.com/sundanzer.htm

BooBoo


----------

